# Has any one ever told you that you're destined to be happy???



## Tuscan Dreamscape (Feb 18, 2013)

yes?, maybe positivity and happiness is too much to ask for in a world filled with negative attitudes and beliefs. What is your background? How does positivity figure into your life? How could this MBTI forum be more of a helpful alternative to an individuals depressing or painful experiences in life? (I love PerC, and find some stimulating and challenging perspectives online.) Realistically, everyone gets blue every so often. Does your spiritual faith help you in your quest for happiness? You can find happiness in your lonely existence, longing after things you no longer have or having things which you no longer love. That being said, is happiness and positivity even remotely important to you?
i think that we need to laugh more often and love more intensely. In the end, all that matters is how we treat each other and how much kindness we embody, well, also how much profit I make in my latest ongoing venture......and how much we give back. How about you? Are you destined to be happy?


----------



## geekofalltrades (Feb 8, 2012)

I think I had a fortune cookie say something like this once.


----------



## Tuscan Dreamscape (Feb 18, 2013)

geekofalltrades said:


> I think I had a fortune cookie say something like this once.


I really expected more of a clever answer from you.


----------



## Kittynip (Mar 24, 2013)

Yes. People have told me that. 

But their definition of 'destiny' doesn't align with mine. I define it personally by the idea that free will is an illusion, and all actions are dictated by past events/actions/genetics/circumstance/etc, so on. 

I accept that happiness is temporal and fickle, but that applies to all emotions. It's great to feel good, and sure, it's definitely something I'd _like_ to achieve ideally. 

To more directly answer your question though: yeah, I believe that happiness and positivity are important things. 
But so is unhappiness and negativity. An equilibrium. 

@*geekofalltrades - *Lucky. Mine told me that food poisoning was in my near future.


----------



## A Skylark (Jan 16, 2013)

Being always very positive, and always talking about what I'm doing in the future in positive terms, I have seemed to others like the kind of person who will be happy. I think my life is good. I am doing well with my life and doing well for others. I see no reason to be unhappy with the world. However, I've found a lot of people who consider it a negative quality, like naivety. In general, I think people over-glorify discontent. It's cool to rage ineffectively against the system. It's cool to have an all-consuming grudge against a small injustice. It's cool to be apathetic, nihilistic, and cynical.


----------



## erialClaire (Jun 6, 2013)

I wouldn't go so far as to term it as 'destiny'. I believe that a significant portion of happiness comes from choice, alongside other situational and environmental factors, etc. One is happy to the extent that one allows it. It also seems that some ignorance and/or acceptance is needed for happiness, which has both good and bad points (as with everything). 

Some have described me as a cheerful, bubbly, optimistic person, and I am somewhat perplexed by that. I consider myself as more of a realist. As for happiness, I would say that I'm _happier_ than I've ever been, but am _comfortable _with my life right now.


----------



## illow (Dec 23, 2012)

Yes. I didn't believe them and dubbed them a fortuneteller.


----------



## erialClaire (Jun 6, 2013)

illow said:


> Yes. I didn't believe them and dubbed them a fortuneteller.


At least you can now be safely assured of true, blissful happiness in your foretold destined future.


----------



## Word Dispenser (May 18, 2012)

Hmm...

I don't _think _anyone has ever told me this outright. Maybe. 

But, I think I'll be happy anyway, because I always have been, or found a way to be. My outlook has always been, ultimately, a positive one.

So many people believe that happiness is something you need to strive to achieve, one day in the future. If you get this, you'll finally be happy. If you work with blank, you'll finally be happy.

I'm just happy anyway. There's always something to look forward to. I'm happy doing what I'm doing, doing the things I like to do, and being with the people I choose to be with.

I've always been a positive, optimistic person. Even an idealist, you could say. And I've been very lucky because of that outlook. 

People might not have told me that I am destined to be happy, but I've been told many, many times, that my luckiness and good fortune seems like magic in how abundant it is, and how it always happens when I need it to. If I want something, it happens. It may take time, but the opportunity will always present itself at the time that I need it to.

Is this serendipity or destiny? I don't think so. But, I do think that the universe works very simply, by equations in math we don't yet see. Things seem chaotic, when there is an underlying order.

I'm an agent of chaos, and I thrive in it, in subtly and intuitively understanding the undercurrent of order that produces the chaos. It seems like a skill, almost, in being able to know the right time to act, and how to act at that time.

I make a lot of mistakes too, I'm very clumsy, and misfortune does occur... But, only in very minor instances, slight annoyances, and nothing profound or life-changing.

Life's given me everything on a silver platter, and I'm grateful to it. But, much of the reasons for this remain a mystery that I work towards solving.


----------



## Bluity (Nov 12, 2012)

The only thing I am destined for is death.


----------



## Tuscan Dreamscape (Feb 18, 2013)

Bluity said:


> The only thing I am destined for is death.


Yes, I agree. But until that time, do you possibly see happiness as an unexpected Spring downpour, something you're not equipped to handle, and do you carry that umbrella with you, always willing to remain depressingly dry and content in your blueness. I too, am destined to be friggin downtrodden and angst ridden, and I do see death in the eyes of people passing by, then again, there exist so many possibilities in this life to assert a certain confidence in destiny and to stand in the warmth of positivity and happiness. Still haven't found what I've been looking for....


----------



## Bluity (Nov 12, 2012)

Shimmering Softspoken 1 said:


> Yes, I agree. But until that time, do you possibly see happiness as an unexpected Spring downpour, something you're not equipped to handle, and do you carry that umbrella with you, always willing to remain depressingly dry and content in your blueness. I too, am destined to be friggin downtrodden and angst ridden, and I do see death in the eyes of people passing by, then again, there exist so many possibilities in this life to assert a certain confidence in destiny and to stand in the warmth of positivity and happiness. Still haven't found what I've been looking for....


The best happiness is unexpected. I don't hide from it, and I don't brace myself for it; it just comes suddenly and leaves just as quick. Happiness that I manufacture, steering myself in situations that I think make me happy, never give me the same satisfaction. There's a certain relief knowing I can control happiness to some extent, but real breathlessly-sighing happiness is beyond my control.

Happiness is not destiny. It's a mix of randomness, and putting yourself in the right place and the right time.


----------



## Eudaimonia (Sep 24, 2013)

A Skylark said:


> Being always very positive, and always talking about what I'm doing in the future in positive terms, I have seemed to others like the kind of person who will be happy. I think my life is good. I am doing well with my life and doing well for others. I see no reason to be unhappy with the world. However, I've found a lot of people who consider it a negative quality, like naivety. In general, I think people over-glorify discontent. It's cool to rage ineffectively against the system. It's cool to have an all-consuming grudge against a small injustice. It's cool to be apathetic, nihilistic, and cynical.


LOL! that's the best laugh I've had in a long time. Thanks for that.


----------



## Eudaimonia (Sep 24, 2013)

Shimmering Softspoken 1 said:


> Yes, I agree. But until that time, do you possibly see happiness as an unexpected Spring downpour, something you're not equipped to handle, and do you carry that umbrella with you, always willing to remain depressingly dry and content in your blueness. I too, am destined to be friggin downtrodden and angst ridden, and I do see death in the eyes of people passing by, then again, there exist so many possibilities in this life to assert a certain confidence in destiny and to stand in the warmth of positivity and happiness. Still haven't found what I've been looking for....


I'm happy to say that I'm fairly certain that I'm not destined for happiness. Thankth for athking.


----------



## Nightchill (Oct 19, 2013)

Shimmering Softspoken 1 said:


> I really expected more of a clever answer from you.


It is clever. That's probably as far as happiness in his life goes - fortune cookie prediction of it.


----------



## Tuscan Dreamscape (Feb 18, 2013)

Nightchill said:


> It is clever. That's probably as far as happiness in his life goes - fortune cookie prediction of it.


Yes, it was clever...I was just expecting more....  I love Dim sum and fortune cookies!


----------



## aphinion (Apr 30, 2013)

Maybe not happiness, but people tell me that I'll be successful. I guess to some that's the same thing.


----------



## braided pain (Jul 6, 2012)

Ehh...

1. I make my own destiny.
2. Happiness, while nice, is not anywhere near the top of my priority list.
3. I'm fairly happy anyway right now, without even trying. It seems a bit like riding a bike--the more I focus on what I'm doing, the harder it is to do.


----------



## Tuscan Dreamscape (Feb 18, 2013)

aphinion said:


> Maybe not happiness, but people tell me that I'll be successful. I guess to some that's the same thing.


I guess for some, success could bring happiness. I've been successful and been extremely despondent and wretchedly depressed. For some individuals, success is a curse.


----------



## aphinion (Apr 30, 2013)

Shimmering Softspoken 1 said:


> I guess for some, success could bring happiness. I've been successful and been extremely despondent and wretchedly depressed. For some individuals, success is a curse.


Very good point. However, for someone who has been largely unsuccessful their entire life, they might begin to subconsciously associate success with happiness, when in reality they're just looking forward to the side effects for success (ei: money, power, material objects, etc.)


----------

